# Dial shifter



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I was at the dealership checking out the new 2500 Rams the other day. I was kind of disappointed to see they all had the dial shifter. Does anyone know if there is still an option for a column shifter? I feel the dial shifter will be kind of a hinderance plowing snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

16hdsport said:


> I was at the dealership checking out the new 2500 Rams the other day. I was kind of disappointed to see they all had the dial shifter. Does anyone know if there is still an option for a column shifter? I feel the dial shifter will be kind of a hinderance plowing snow


Are you kidding?

The rocker on the column shifter is a big enough PITA for those of us that plow in 1st gear. Now the dial shifter????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The rocker on the column shifter is a big enough PITA for those of us that plow in 1st gear. Now the dial shifter????












Only a matter of time now...


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Snowflake edition?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JoeRagMan said:


> Snowflake edition?


Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The rocker on the column shifter is a big enough PITA for those of us that plow in 1st gear. Now the dial shifter????


I'd take a push button on the dash over a dial.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Snowflakes can’t push buttons, might break a nail.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I really liked the look of the new Ram 2500, until I saw the dial shifter


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

16hdsport said:


> I really liked the look of the new Ram 2500, until I saw the dial shifter


Kinda reminds me of many yrs. ago on TV Richard Simmons Dial a Meal / Diet. A circular cardboard to count yr. calories /food intake or something ??  I prefer bud light !


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Quote from the Internet; "If you can't Dodge it, Ram it!"


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

JoeRagMan said:


> Quote from the Internet; "If you can't Dodge it, Ram it!"


 In the new millennium it's been updated 
"if you can dodge it ,ram dial It."


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I'd take a push button on the dash over a dial.
> View attachment 194707


Reminds me of the 62 belvedere I bought for a winter car from my great aunt in 1976.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Reminds me of the 62 belvedere I bought for a winter car from my great aunt in 1976.


Mom had a '64 Valiant with it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you can't ram it, dial it.?








Must have a curfew....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> If you can't ram it, dial it.?
> Must have a curfew....


Yes


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The rocker on the column shifter is a big enough PITA for those of us that plow in 1st gear. Now the dial shifter????


That is one thing that Ford has over the Rams. Being able to lock out gears and have them STAY locked out until you either manually selected them again or restarted the truck is something I miss. I hate having to lock out gears EVERY time I shift to drive.


----------

